# Port St joe Question



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I am planning a trip over to the Port St Joe/ Cape San Blas are and was wondering what decent hotels there are to stay at. I am also bringing a
14ft jon boat with me to trout fish and scallop out of. Also if someone could point in a good area to try scalloping in I would gladly appreciate it. I am trying to plan a trip that won't break the bank. Thanks again.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been fishing the area for 10+ years and don't know of any hotels.... Never noticed any. LOTS of rental houses and condos. Especially in the Mexico Beach/Beacon Hill areas. Both right next to St Joe. Call Parker Realty and ask for Kathy or you might try Harmon Realty. Both do rentals in the area.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There is 5-6 hotels down that way. The most popular one is El Governor in Mexico Beach. There is also a Main Stay Suites in PSJ along with a couple others.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Are they boat friendly?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most all them are.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

THE port inn in st joe is right across from the county boat ramp and is a nice place to stay. they have a pool a bar and a resturant. also they have bike that guests are allowed to use to crusie around town. very boat friendly and really nice place to stay. also the mainstay suits is pretty nice its a fairly new building and is closer to presnalls marina.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Mainstay Inn and Suites on 98 in the Jones Homestead area just south of "downtown" PSJ, Dixie Belle Motel just north of PSJ, and the Port Inn in downtown PSJ are the most popular 3.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Dixie belle motel is boat friendly. I know they have a fish cleaning station but I also think they have a boat wash down area too. It ain't much but you're going to be fishing any how I assume.


----------



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

*lodging in PSJ*

Barefoot cottages are great. Two and Three bedrooms with full kitchens. Very nice pool and boat friendly. You can find them at www.southernresorts.com.


----------



## bottomline (Mar 21, 2008)

+1 on Barefoot Cottages. Sitting in one of them right now as a matter of fact. The Port Inn can be a little pricey. Mainstay Suites would be my choice if you are just staying for a few days. Decent space for boats. The city's boat ramp can get a good bit crowded especially on weekends. Your best bet with the little boat is to put in at Presnell's on 30A (head toward Apalach on HWY 98, you'll see the turn to the right just outside of town). Run out of Presnell's channel to the last pvc marker, turn left 90 degrees and go 1/2 mile, anchor and start picking them up. Even with all the rainwater, got a 3 person limit in about an hour and a half.


----------



## bottomline (Mar 21, 2008)

...one other thing. Forgot to mention that Presnell's is $10 to launch but worth every penny.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Mainstay Inn and Suites on 98 in the Jones Homestead area just south of "downtown" PSJ, Dixie Belle Motel just north of PSJ, and the Port Inn in downtown PSJ are the most popular 3.


I was trying to think of this one. Not nice, but is boat friendly.

In Mexico Beach, there is the El Governor as mentioned as well as Driftwood.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, every bit is helpful.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

We goto Barefoot cottages. Perfect for large families. Last year it was $590 for a week


----------



## Gulf County Tourism (Jul 8, 2013)

*PSJ area places to stay*

All of the comments posted are great suggestions. There is also The Port Cottages (brand new) and Tiki Palms Inn, both in PSJ and have boat parking. Try this site and click the PSJ tab for options in town: www.visitgulf.com.wheretostay 
The area near Presnell's is great for scalloping! Hearing good reports so far :thumbsup:


----------

